# Socionics



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

You don't need words to understand Socionics as much as you need X-Rays to understand yourself, and to forgive people who's values are similiar to yours.

I used to talk often with an INFJ who's values are similiar to mine, but we drifted apart for obvious reasons.

I'm a heart-capturing ENTJ, and he's an attention-seeking INFJ. Makes our relationship more mono than stereo. If we were both attention-seeking or both heart-capturing, the relationship would be stereo.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey, you know there's a relationship sub-forum specifically for stuff like this.


----------

